# Y&r



## jenee.sum (Jul 30, 2009)

So this thread is all about Y&R.

i love Y&R and have been watching it for yearssssssssss - ever since i was old enough to understand all the drama in soaps (maybe like 13 years?).

for all you Y&R followers, share your thoughts on characters, storylines, or whatever floats your boat.

right now....this is what i think:

i *HATE *sharon!!!!!! - i hope nick stays with phyllis after this so sharon loses him. and now that jack is pisssed off at her, i hope she loses him too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i use to love her back in the day, but after sleeping with 1/2 the men in genoa city, and lying about it, i do not like her so much now :no:

im so glad nick is renewing his vows with phyllis! that man better stick with this decision!!!

i'm so sick of adam. and the new person playing him is terrible. i don't like him at all. the older adam was a much better villian.

i loveddddd cane. so charming. ahhh and the aussie accent! but then i started to not like him when his bubble got burst cuz i didn't know if he had an agenda. but then now i feel bad for him cuz he really does love lily. and speaking of lily, it's sad that she had to get everything removed b/c of the cancer....but i hope she gets back together with cane and have babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gah! deacon, amber and daniel is one big hot mess! daniel should know how much she's tried to become a better person despite her past. SIGH

and the whole phillip thing! i thought the "gay" excuse was not shocking enough for me. i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i expected something bigger than that. but i like chance. i think it's a cool name too. and LOOOOL at chloe kissing him outta the blue! haha

so guys, share your thoughts!


----------



## EllD (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't watch it much so I can't comment on the current happenings but I can tell you I can't stand Phyllis.  She's a manipulative B!  I hope she loses everything, especially that fine-ass, aka Nick.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 30, 2009)

i use to hate her too. i hated her when i liked sharon. and i totally didn't like how she took nick away from sharon....but at the same time, u can't only blame phyllis. nick chose to cheat on his sharon. then he cheated on phyllis back with sharon. i guess what comes around goes around!! i hated him for cheating on his wife...TWICE! - once sharon, once phyllis. and phyllis can be manipulative, but sharon doesn't have a good track record now a days either.


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 31, 2009)

Ooh, I love Y&R! I've been watching it from a very young age with my mom.

I've always loved Phyllis, but she really became my favorite when she got with Nick. I used to like Sharon, but I absolutely hate her now (whenever she has scenes I always say she should've gone off the cliff with Dru).

I really wish the old Adam hadn't quit because the new guy just gets on my nerves; he just doesn't work well with Heather.

Amber was always my favorite on Bold and the Beautiful and I love her even more on Y&R. I was really bored with the whole art storyline, but I'm into it now that Deacon is involved. I just hope Daniel doesn't stay mad at Amber.

Where to begin with Cane, I just can't decide. He's so cute and that accent! I wish Lily had believed that his love was genuine because I didn't like them apart. Neil is bothering me now with all his Cane hating and controlling Lily.

I don't really care about Phillip and Nina, but I do like Chance. I thought the scenes where he told Chloe that he was a virgin were so funny.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 31, 2009)

i feel exactly the same as you in everything you mentioned above.
you do not know how many times i've sworn at my tv and did stabbing motions with my cutlery at sharon (im usually eating dinner while i watch the evening show)
my boss and i would text each other very angry messages as the show is running. lol
"I HATE SHARONN!!!! SHE NEEDS TO JUMP OFF A CLIFF!!"


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2009)

I love this show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mary j. Benson has got to be the most annoying character EVER. She's an absolute quack and every time she's on screen, it's a guarantee the scene will be just a big W-T-F?. I want her to be outed to Paul soon.


----------

